
Ask HN: Angular2 UI Frameworks ng-bootstrap, ng2-bootstrap or material2 - jrudolph
With today&#x27;s release of angular 2 stable we&#x27;re looking to migrate a prototype app built with RC4 + ng2-bootstrap to angular 2 stable.<p>This presents the chance to re-evaluate some our UI framework choice. For both of the hot contestants material and bootstrap there are multiple libraries available. Obviously they&#x27;re all beta&#x2F;alpha, bootstrap 4 is alpha and in flux as well. We&#x27;re primarily targeting the desktop and want flexbox.<p>#1: What do you consider the pros and cons of bootstrap 4 vs material?<p>#2: What is your opinion on these bootstrap4 libraries: 
Built by angular ui team: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ng-bootstrap&#x2F;ng-bootstrap 
Built by valor software: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;valor-software&#x2F;ng2-bootstrap<p>This discussion of &quot;different goals&quot; between the two bootstrap libraries left me clueless unfortunately: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ng-bootstrap&#x2F;ng-bootstrap&#x2F;issues&#x2F;164
======
gosoft
good luck

